
What you'll get out of YC's Startup School - a13n
https://medium.com/@a13n/a-review-of-y-combinators-startup-school-938b9c003cca
======
ghvtgvv
Can you talk a little about your startup's traction before and after YC
startup school. I watched the office hours video were you said you had 25
paying customers, so approx $400/month. What are the numbers looking like now?
I also noticed that you did a few show hn submissions but none of them gained
traction, so what's your marketing strategy now?

~~~
a13n
Sure! We're at 50+ paying now, so we've more than doubled since then. We also
raised prices so our revenue per customer has grown too. Long ways to go, but
a good start considering we're bootstrapped.

Here are a few things we're focusing on for marketing.

– SEO: Dominate the long tail of keywords relevant to our business

– Content marketing: Put out content that is valuable to our target customer

– Ads: Experiment with FB retargeting, AdWords, etc.

